# New Pic...



## nu2guns (Aug 3, 2009)

Thought I might add a pic of my Colt .38 Police Edition... Old and just got it from my uncle but still in great condition! The story I have been told is that my grandfather recieved this as a gift from the widow of a Police Officer that died in the line of duty. I believe it's age is about 1940's from what I was told.


----------

